# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  blood work - liver test

## showgun07

Guys,

I got a call from my doctor and he told me i'm 10 points above my last result from 2 years ago. Since that time, I've been on 3 cycles include taking orals. I've recently (2 months) been taking liver52 to help with liver clense. The doctor wants me to retake bloodwork in a few weeks. Is this something I should be concerned with? Please help. Thank you

----------


## showgun07

Stats..35 yo, 5'9, 220lb

----------


## showgun07

bump...anyone?

----------


## DanB

we need to know the actual values to be able to give an opinion, you may be ten points over last test but still in normal ranges

i personally wouldnt be worried at the moment, just listen to your doc and do whatever they suggest

----------


## lovbyts

I get tested every 6 months or so. My last test came back a little on the high side. 1st time since I had Hep B back in 1990. A re test a week later and it was back normal.

Many thinks can effect your liver function test. Did you have any alcohol the night before or even a few days before? Did you drink much water? It's always a good idea to drink plenty of water especially the day before the test and refrain from anything that might put stress on your liver.

----------


## showgun07

Thanks for the response guys. I took the blood test in the morning so there was limited water intake. I don't drink alcohol so I think that should have impacted. My actual results for AST in 2009: 34 In 2012, it was 55. My ALT in 2009: 38 In 2012, it was 76.

----------


## Brohim

Lay of the orals for a while?

----------


## Brohim

IMO the liver is a huge organ and can reabilitate itself as long as it is not perpetually getting bombarded by substances that can hinder it's regeneration. So give it a break for a while on the orals drink plenty of water and you should be golden.

----------


## [email protected]

A large high protein meal can also elevate liver function test results. The Red Cross won't allow me to donate blood because of a abnormal liver function test. They said I had Hep C. Went to an infectious disease doc and he just started laughing. He said that an abnormal test is not uncommon. Alcohol, high protein diet, working with paint chemicals and a bunch other stuff can cause an abnormal test.

Watch your diet and be well hydrated before your next test and it will hopefully be better. At least it should be more accurate.

----------


## showgun07

Thanks for the addiitonal imput. My diet is high protein. I'm in excess of 400+ grams of protein per day so I'm assuming if I maintain this diet, the liver tests will always be elevated. Guessing I should not retake a test until post contest in June/July. Is wanting until June/July too long to retake bloodwork? The 2009 liver test results were before my high protein diet and any uses of orals/AAS.

----------


## [email protected]

Probably a couple of months after the AAS and you're back on a normal regular diet would be the best time for a recheck. Keep hydrated and use your liver supplements and the you'll get an accurate assessment of your liver function.

----------

